
Deprecate CSS - dotdotdash
https://dxwc.gitlab.io/rant/abolish_css.html
======
danShumway
> HTML5 has semantic markups, we might need a few more.

Deprecating CSS will not encourage developers to use more semantic markup. In
fact, it will have quite the opposite effect: coupling styling to the
semantics will encourage developers to choose elements based on what they look
like rather than what they mean.

Do you want more websites to be laid out with tables? Do you want more
websites to use jpeg icons rather than accessible labels and pseudo-classes?
Do you want website splash pages to be giant unresponsive images?

I think people underestimate how ridiculously hard it is to get developers to
use semantic markup. Getting rid of CSS wouldn't cause devs to stop styling
the web, they'd just do it worse.

> It makes more sense for users to be able to tweak looks as it works for them

That's... that's exactly what CSS was intended to do. That's why we have the
cascade.

Yeah we've gotten away from that core of user control, and definitely browsers
could be doing a better job on that front. But it's not like it's gone. I have
custom CSS scripts for a variety of websites right now, including Youtube and
Hackernews. As a user, CSS gives me more control over the web.

It sounds like what OP is really upset about is developers not using semantic
markup. In which case, join the club. We've been fighting that battle on the
web for years, and throughout that process CSS has been a valuable tool to
help encourage developers to stop building fragile DOM layouts[0].

[0]: [http://www.csszengarden.com/](http://www.csszengarden.com/)

------
mysterionisdead
Let's also go bad to CLI only interfaces, since your points apply to operating
systems too.

While I agree modern design trends often go for beauty before utility, and
more often than not distracts from the actual content, it is no reason to go
back to a more "pure" time. We just need to set new trends that will put
content back in the foreground and use other design elements to augment more
integral parts.

No need to deal in absolutes here.

